# Womens hairsalon al rehab...



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for an english-speaking womens hairsalon in al rehab city (or nearby). If anyone knows of or could recommend one that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your best bet is to look at the outside of hairdressers first... if it looks expensive chances are it is and there will be someone who speaks English but it will probably only be one person who speaks it. Most if not all 5* hotels have salons with English speakers. As far as I know hairdressers are not trained here they just learn by watching and picking it up..there is no course showing them the effects of colour etc.. same scenario you get your nails done in the salon by someone who has just picked it up.


----------



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your best bet is to look at the outside of hairdressers first... if it looks expensive chances are it is and there will be someone who speaks English but it will probably only be one person who speaks it. Most if not all 5* hotels have salons with English speakers. As far as I know hairdressers are not trained here they just learn by watching and picking it up..there is no course showing them the effects of colour etc.. same scenario you get your nails done in the salon by someone who has just picked it up.


Thanks...I had a feeling that they arent trained properly here so wanted a professional english speaking salon...will try the hotels then.


----------

